# Speed pulse wire location



## maximus24 (Nov 29, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knew the location of the speed pulse wire for a 1999 Nissan Altima GXE. I need the information to hook up an aftermarket GPS navigation unit. Thanks.


----------

